# Do Not Buy Ebay Covers



## 4myB (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi! This is my first post, even though I have lurking for quite a while. I felt I needed to warn you all about the covers. After reading the reviews on the $18 ebay covers I decided to go ahead and purchase the red one to hold me over until nicer ones came out. I usually read at night in bed, but today I tool it out in the light to show someone. I noticed red on the front. I took the Kindle out of the case and the entire back is stained red. I tried to get it off with a magic eraser but it won't budge. I am so upset! Don not buy these covers! http://cgi.ebay.com/Amazon-Ebook-Kindle-3-Leather-Case-Cover-Jacket-Red-/280572702060?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41536fad6c


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, I'm sorry this happened to you and your poor Kindle, but thanks for joining up and warning others about those covers.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your now stained Kindle. That's really sad, since the covers look like such a nice deal.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to Kindleboards.  Thank you for the warning.
deb


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Get some Goo-Gone and apply/wipe off with soft cloth.  This removed black (also from over-stained leather) from my white K2 that I was sure was permanent.  I wasn't even trying to get the black off as I was sure it was permanent, but was cleaning the residue from an off-brand (eBay "brand") of skin! But it made the Kindle look like new!

After you have cleaned it with GG, wipe it down with some screen cleaner because there is just a little greasy residue from the GooGone, or so it seemed to me.  Spray the cloth not the Kindle.  Then apply a nice Decal Girl skin with some red in it if you want the matte finish, or any color in the glossy finish -- that's if you want to keep using your red cover.

Click the Affiliates/DecalGirl link in the banner above when you go to buy your skin; then KindleBoards gets a few pennies of the sale. I'm off to get one myself!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks so much for the information about the cover staining and about the Goo-Gone. I'm planning to get my husband a K3 for Christmas and now I know to get a skin right away to protect the outside. He'll be choosing his own cover and I'll be sure to tell him about the staining.

Linda


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think all covers from Ebay are like this.  I've bought two covers from Bundle Monster and they didn't fade onto my Kindle.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for the warning.  I own the same cover in pink, and have not noticed any staining - but I have a graphite Kindle.  Either the pink doesn't rub off like the darker colors or the graphite doesn't show it.  I was thinking about buying another of these covers, but I guess I'll choose something a little better instead.  Hope you manage to get the red off your Kindle, and thanks again for making that first post a useful warning for your fellow KBers.


----------



## 4myB (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome greetings and thanks, krystalspin, for the tip.  Unfortunately the Goo Gone didn't work on the back.  I managed to get the red off the front with the magic eraser, but the color on the back won't budge.  

I'm sure it's not every cover on Ebay, I posted the link to the one I purchased.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Does eBay itself have a brand now, or are you talking about something sold on eBay by someone else? There are tons of stores on eBay with stuff from Asia that may or may not be good, you do have to be careful.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

She posted the link so everyone could see which ones she is referring to....of course it's not all covers sold on eBay.


----------

